# can anyone recommend a hairdresser near Ballincollig?



## Gervan (24 Jul 2009)

I hate going to hairdressers because they never listen to what I want done. It doesn't seem to matter how much they charge, I almost always come out hating the cut. Once I had a wonderful cut, went back to the same lady next time, and it was awful; she gave me the opposite of what I asked for.

Can anyone recommend, from personal happiness, a hairdresser who does a good job? Not just the name of the salon, but the actual person, please. Somewhere in Cork city, or around the western areas.


----------



## TLC (24 Jul 2009)

I also hate getting my hair done - but I've visited this salon quite a few times & always have a chat with them before my head goes near the sink - I've found all of the stylists very good.
The Hair Company
Proby's Quay Crosses Green, Cork City, Co. Cork.
021-4318770


----------



## Xsue (29 Jul 2009)

I went to a girl called Linda in Platinum behind the main street and was really pleased.....this was about 5 years ago though!!! (am impressed that i still remember the names!!)


----------



## Xsue (29 Jul 2009)

that's in ballincollig by the way


----------



## amgd28 (29 Jul 2009)

My wife normally heads to Darcy's(?) to get her hair done when she's in Ballincollig. We'd be in the area around 3-4 times a year, and she would preferentally wait for her hair to be done there when down than in her normal place in Dublin
Not that I notice how it turns out, she normally seems very pleased!


----------



## Gervan (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks all. I booked with the Hair Company, as TLC suggested. Very firendly, and cut as I asked. I am now okay for the next while. Platinum I have been to twice; loved the first treatment and hated the second.


----------

